# [How-To] Tweak the advanced display settings in CM7



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Many people don't like the default CM7 display settings (screen too dark, soft buttons not lit up, etc). I'm one of them. As much as I don't like these default settings, CM7 is awesome enough to give you the ability to change them! However, they're not the easiest settings to change.

As such, I wrote a short article on tackling this here at RootzWiki. Check it out:
CyanogenMod 7 Advanced Screen Settings


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Just updated the article to help empower you to change the settings away from what I was recommending them as. If there's anything else you want it to cover, let me know. These aren't the most obvious settings but once you understand it then things start to click.


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

Very awesome write-up, I have helped many people in the past and this is far better than the simple screenie I was able to provide lol.


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

Great write up, thanks Jax.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank u sir for the write up! Helped me out alot


----------



## humungus (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for this. I'm glad I finally learned how to do it.


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

can i request a sticky for this? very helpful post!


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Jax, thanks to the site upgrade, the blogs are nowhere to be found. Can you repost the writeup? I had to wipe and forget all the settings. Thanx!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

This it's the best I can do for now. I'll make it better later.

http://www.jaxidian.org/deleteme/cmbacklightsettings.png


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

This would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

that works for me!! Thanks!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I got similar screenshots for all of my important blog posts from the old site. I'll get them all posted up on my personal blog: The Jaxidian Update. (heads up - not a ton there now that'll interest many folks here except for my writeup on Integrated Portable Devices - that's cool and seems to be coming truer and truer w/PadFone and the Spider concept stuff)


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

I can't read good...nvm


----------



## want a droid (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the write up. I was actually just looking for something like this recently. I made my buttons as bright as possible (255).

I set the screen to all 255 as well but nothing changed. Not sure how to change lower and upper.

EDIT: here's a screenshot:

http://www.imgur.com/UQ2lX.jpg


----------

